# decal kits



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

do you handle decal kits shifter boots etc.for tractor restorations if not who would you recomend. i'm getting tired with the guy i deal with when i opened the last decal kit i found them all stuck together there was no backing paper on them.this summer i ordered a kit for a t-20 mccormick they came as td-20 and he wouldn't take them back. i've tried contacting him after the last ones were all stuck together and his phones out of service and all e-mails get returned.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

bear, have you tried these guys?

Antique Tractor Parts 

I imagine you have already tried ebay?


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

Maple-Hunter is the best place for decals. OEM Tractor Parts (www.oemtractorparts.com) is good for a lot of parts. Also Carter & Gruenewald for IH parts (www.cngco.com) .
Maple Hunter does not have a web site. I'll see if I can find the phone number.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Bear, we gat our decal kits from Haugh holm books in Ontario. Really nice guy and does a good job. He works out of his home, so you can call in the evening if it's more convenient.

Phone number is: (519) 522-0248


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

thanks parts man


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

Bear Hewman from yt chat makes n sells tractor decals i have his email but dnt no his fone number eace: :dog:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Bear, Big Allis*

When are we going to drag Hewman, Curley, and Pappab over here? I have mentioned tractorforum.com to them all several times.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i've been trying i got some to come over but not them yet


----------

